# chaptico report



## crappietracker (Mar 31, 2006)

went out of chaptico for the first time today and was quite pleased with the results! cousin and myself arrived, launched and were fishin' by 6:15 am. headed down toward the potomac and anchored on the eastern side about 300 yds before the island. within 10 mins it started. we were using shrimp from giant and fishing 20-25 feet down.lots of hits (they were smackin the bait like a pimp on crack)! got about 20 fish in the boat by 10:00 with maybe 10 missed bites. smallest was 14"! biggest was 18"! one at 17 and the rest in between. horses man!!! highlight of the morning was when my cousins bass rod bent like a taco shell. a double hook-up! one was the 17" and the other was about 14-15". one of the other great things about this morning was that he had never been on a boat that had anything about 12 or 13 " come over the rail. tide slacked and fish had completely lockjawed by about 10:00. figured things would pick up when the tide got rolling good again but that was when the wind got going real good. called it a day at 12:30 and went home a happy dude.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Looks like you guys got into them good but you failed to mention what you were catching. By the size, depth you were fishing, and calling some of them horses I take it you were bailing croakers. Thanks for the report.


----------



## crappietracker (Mar 31, 2006)

*you guessed it*

not that i meant to leave it out. guess i was sleepy. didn't sleep but 2 hrs last night. excited like a kid on christmas about my first croaker trip of the year. lmao


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

*Chaptico -*

Did you launch from the Chaptico Wharf Pier just above Bushwood.. if that's the case, then they must be tearing em up at the Wood also... 


Nice report...


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

Huntsman said:


> Did you launch from the Chaptico Wharf Pier just above Bushwood.. if that's the case, then they must be tearing em up at the Wood also...
> 
> 
> Nice report...



The tackle box said it has been slow 
at BW.

"The Potomac has found the croaker hesitant on the Maryland side, but eager on the Virginia side. Boat rentals at Quade's in the Wicomico in Bushwood found only handfuls of croaker along with some spot and perch. Bottom fishermen at Cole's Point and Ragged Point are doing very well."


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

*Tal...*

Thx.. forgot to check the ole TB report... So, I would assume that it would be better to rent from Cobbs Island... and fish the VA side for croaker?


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

Huntsman said:


> Thx.. forgot to check the ole TB report... So, I would assume that it would be better to rent from Cobbs Island... and fish the VA side for croaker?


Yeah, VA has definitely has the better
bite right now...not even close.


----------

